# Dificuldade em calcular a Direct Normal Irradiance,DNI



## joao56777 (11 Out 2012 às 18:22)

Boa tarde,

Estou a fazer uma tese de mestrado para a Universidade do Minho, onde estou a estudar a eficiência de colectores solares.

Adquiri portanto um piranômetro *SPN1, Delta-T, devices* que mede a radiação global e a radiação difusa.

Fiz todos os cálculos a partir do livro "Solar Engineering of Thermal Processes" do Duffie e Beckman, como angulo zenital, angulo de incidência, angulo horário. Tudo bate certo com os demais sites sobre o posicionamento e seguimento do sol durante todos os dias e horas (minutos também) dos dias durante o ano

Mas ao calcular a DNI (calculo importante pois a partir deste parâmetro posso comparar com a base de dados do solterm), da-me valores extremamente elevados perto da hora do pôr do sol, ou seja, a cerca de 4 ou 5 graus da hora solar de pôr do sol dá erros enormes. 

Porque será que dá valores tão elevados perto do pôr do sol?

Obrigado pela ajuda


----------

